# Choosing fish to Stocking 50g



## Jason M (Feb 10, 2012)

Hello,

I've got a fairly general question concerning some types of fish to put in a 50g aquarium. I just lost angelfish to...something, but I treated and my last 2 are still alive so things should be better. 

So, my semi-general/vague question is, can anyone provide me with a short list of fish with the least requirements as far as water quality (ph, hardness, can stand slightly higher ammonia/nitrates/nitrites than most fish), live plants, lighting, water flow (current), 

In my 50g I still have 4 Raphael Catfish, so the bottom feeder department is full. And Although my Angles aren't in the greatest health, there's still two of them. 

I have a filter made for up to 70g, a heater, large air stone, and some plastic plants/rocks for hiding. 

I suppose I should go ahead and say the fish I defiantly don't want. I don't like Danios, Bettas, or guppies. 
I was considering some Blue/Gold Gourami's, I have a gold one in a different aquarium and its one of the few fish that haven't gave me any problems. Though I have read putting more in 1 tank isn't always a good idea.


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

How big are the cats?


----------



## Jason M (Feb 10, 2012)

Tazman said:


> How big are the cats?


At the time my 2 spotted are about 3.5" and 2 striped slightly larger, about 4-4.5". There max size is supposed to be 6" going by this websites info, but saw in a few other places online and in a book striped go up to 8".


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

I would suggestion something like tetras, platies, silver dollars and for something different hatchetfish (they need a covered tank though as they are crazy jumpers!)

Gouramis with the angles I would be a little wary of, it can work but sometimes it can lead to an all out war of aggression.


----------



## Jason M (Feb 10, 2012)

Tazman said:


> I would suggestion something like tetras, platies, silver dollars and for something different hatchetfish (they need a covered tank though as they are crazy jumpers!)
> 
> Gouramis with the angles I would be a little wary of, it can work but sometimes it can lead to an all out war of aggression.


How necessary is it to have a planted tank with things like Serpae and Flame Tetras? I looked at them and it usually has a requirement of live plants. I've tried plants in an aquarium but it didn't turn out well so I'm trying my hardest to avoid them.

I was really looking for something larger 4-6" that has a little more "character" of its own instead of needing to be in a group of 10+. I am considering a school of about 10 Serpae tetras with a few other tetras of some species.


I'm really looking for something that requires no maintenance besides feeding and the occasional water change. My mom has a 14g with Black Skirt tetras, she's had them for about 2-3 years and the water has literally been changed 3-4 times during the entire time. With the angles and things would go wrong if you went past 7 days before a water change. I'm not saying I'll go 6 months without changing water, but I would really like some room for error.


----------



## Jason M (Feb 10, 2012)

Since I already have my 4 catfish (24" total adult size), and I'll have to leave my 2 angelfish in, what would be a good ratio to have of: Jumbo Neon Tetras, and a group of one of-Orange Von Rio Flame Tetras, Black Phantom Tetras, or Buenos Aires Tetras?


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

I would look at adding about 8- 10 of each except the Buenos Aires Tetras which I would do 5 as they grow slightly larger.

You would need a densely planted either live or fake to keep them all happy though. If you are only considering the tetras then I would be happy saying add about 20-25 fish in total for a 55g tank.

The cats will be fine with them as long as they have plenty of hiding places during the day before they come out to play at night.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Not many fishes tolerate even low level's of ammonia for extended periods so I would not consider adding any fishes until ammoniia and nitrites read Zero all day,every day.
Would also wonder if recent treatment of fishes may have interrupted biological filtration and thus cause rise in ammonia levels which would then cause nitrites to rise as well.
Would also help to know what the water parametr's from your tap/tank say with respect to pH,gh (general hardness),kh (carbonate hardness/ buffering ability).
Perhaps you have a test kit for these or can take sample of water to fish store and ask them for these number's not words like OK,fine,normal,etc.
Buenos Aires Tetra's would not be on my list of fishes for tank holding Angelfish due to their propensity for nipping fins of slower moving fish. 
Just my two cent's.


----------



## Jason M (Feb 10, 2012)

Okay, I've got it narrowed down to either 8 Lamp Eye Tetras and 8ish Flame Tetras, Or I may try some Dwarf Honey Gouramis, there supposed to be extremely peaceful, Pearl Gouramis are another option that are supposed to be peaceful, but I don't think I've seen them anywhere so idk.http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3955269&lmdn=Pet+Type

I think my original question should be restated to something along the lines of "what are the most peaceful fish that can live together." I see fish I would like, but either they would bother the Angelfish, or the Angelfish would bother them. 


http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3955269&lmdn=Pet+Type


----------



## NiceTankNina (Jul 17, 2012)

I suggest a Green Severum. They are great fish! Their personalities can be fun to watch. I have one and he is just a little fellow right now but they get around 6, 8, or even 10 inches. The colourations are pretty but natural looking.


----------



## Varkolak (Jun 9, 2012)

Jason M said:


> Okay, I've got it narrowed down to either 8 Lamp Eye Tetras and 8ish Flame Tetras, Or I may try some Dwarf Honey Gouramis, there supposed to be extremely peaceful, Pearl Gouramis are another option that are supposed to be peaceful, but I don't think I've seen them anywhere so idk.
> 
> I think my original question should be restated to something along the lines of "what are the most peaceful fish that can live together." I see fish I would like, but either they would bother the Angelfish, or the Angelfish would bother them.


Red eye tetras are pretty sturdy fish and are a nice silver when comfortable. If you get honey gouramis you need to do your research on them, there are honey dwarf gourami which are dwarf gourami that have been bred to look like honey gourami but are broader and more likely to succumb to DGI and there are Honey gourami which are smaller heartier and depending on who you ask wont get DGI because they are a different species. I usually say go for it with golden honey gourami if you can find them but they may be too small and eventually might be eaten by the raphael catfish when they are larger(males are barely an inch long) to be safe you might be better off with three spot gourami which are larger and more common


----------

